
Fusion energy: test-stellarator in germany worked (german) - cleansy
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/technik/wendelstein-7-x-fusionsanlage-erzeugt-erstes-plasma-a-1067167.html
======
gus_massa
autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=ht...](https://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fwissenschaft%2Ftechnik%2Fwendelstein-7-x-fusionsanlage-
erzeugt-erstes-plasma-a-1067167.html)

